

The feds monitor Stackoverflow - ra
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/silk-road-mastermind-unmasked-by-rookie-goofs-complaint-alleges/

======
Piskvorrr
Newsflash:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM_(surveillance_program)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM_\(surveillance_program\))

